# How much water to drink when taking creatine???



## richirich_99 (Dec 2, 2003)

I have started taking creatine, and i was wondering how much water is enough water? I drink about 3-4 liters of water usually. Is that enough, or should i try to drink even more? I've heard horror stories about guys who havent drank enough, an i dont want it to happen to me. thanks!

Rich


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

I just try to drink 8-10 glasses a day myself.   If you want to get technical than a 1 gallon jug should be safe.  Just keep one in your fridge.  4 liters is just a tad over a gallon.


----------



## WebMonkey (Dec 2, 2003)

Does that other creatine not make you gain weight?

I believe its made by San and called Cube.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Web,

I'm not immediately familiar with name you mentioned. But the nature of the way creatine works is it directs water from your body to your muscles giving you the illusion of greater mass.  Does it make you fat?  No, I've found no evidence to indicate that it does.

If you want more details of how creatine works, I recommend you search the web.  You will find many articles describing creatine.


----------



## WebMonkey (Dec 2, 2003)

Heres the info on the product:

CUBED - HYDROSOLUBLE CREATINE SALT 

Tricreatine Malate is a highly soluble creatine compound that provides much greater increase in creatine bioavailability over regular creatine monohydrate. This compound is creatine bound to malic acid. Malic acid is a naturally occurring krebs cycle intermediate, meaning that malic acid plays a crucial role in our natural energy producing cycle. Malic acid coupled with the effect of creatine as in Tricreatine Malate offers much greater ATP production over conventional creatine monohydrate. Additionally, Cubed does not need a loading phase and causes no subcutaneous water retention and therefore is an ideal tool for all sport enthusiasts.** 



SAN 

CUBED 

250 grams 

Nutrition Facts 

Serving Size: ~5 grams 

Servings Per Container: 50 







Tricreatine Malate 5 gr 






*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 



Recommended Use: Take one full teaspoon (app.4-5gr.) two to three times daily with your most favorite beverage (juice, water, etc.). Do not exceed 6 teaspoons in any 24 hour period. Cubed can be stacked with other supplements such as Infusion, V-12 and Loaded for increased synergistic cell volumizing effects 


Warning: Do not use this product if you are pregnant or nursing. Consult a health care professional if you have a heart disease, thyroid disease, diabetes, high blood pressure, psychiatric condition, difficulty in urinating, prostate enlargement, or seizure disorder. Keep tightly closed in a cool dry place away from children. 


**These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2003)

Subcutaneous water retention is not the same as intra-muscular water retention.  Creatine causes intra-muscular water retention in omst people.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

What people are raving about now Webmonkey 
is a creatine by Swole called V2 Creatine.  I've heard such great reviews that I am going to give it a try.  I honestly am not familiar with the type you posted.  I was always told to go with the 100 percent creatine monohydrate powder.  Most of the stuff that claims to be better is bogus and you end up just wasting your money.   But if your asking for recommendations, that is what most are recommending here is the V2.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2003)

Swole and V12 are different product names for the same product, Syntrax makes Swole and I think San makes V12.  There is a swole version 2 out now which may be what you are talkig about.  I believe the reasoning behind these creatines is so that people who do not get results from regular creatine monohydrate will get it from this.  If you do respond to creatine monohydrate, I wouldn't waste money on these second generation creatine products, just go with the original.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I believe the reasoning behind these creatines is so that people who do not get results from regular creatine monohydrate will get it from this.  If you do respond to creatine monohydrate, I wouldn't waste money on these second generation creatine products, just go with the original.




This was my idea as well, but even those who had received good results with normal creatine monohydrate powder are stating that they are getting much more results with this product.   That is why I thought I would give it a try.  Prior to their testimonies though I felt the same as you.


----------



## WebMonkey (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, does all creatine make you balloon up in water weight?  I thought that might be the difference with the san cube creatine, but maybe not.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2003)

Randy-IF you can get it relatively cheap then give it a go.

Web-Generally when i first took creatine I gain about 5 lbs water weight and 10lbs muscle over like an 8 week period.  Don't get much these days in terms of mass, maybe a bit of water, but I would say it gives me an extra 10 lbs in weight on most exercises via energy pathways.


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

Dale,

Well from what I'm seeing the V2 is about twice what I pay, but I  think I will give it a try once I finish mine.

I never measured in detail how much water and muscle weight I put on with creatine, but I know that I did experience a noticeable difference.  It was enough for me to want to continue taking it .  Now if V2 yields greater results,  all the better


----------



## once was fat (Dec 4, 2003)

Alot of people are saying that swole v2 dose not add water weight while regular creatine will.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Then there is definately a lot of controversy over the product OWF.


----------

